# imagery for getting well



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic&f=1&t=025933 tom


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Tom, thanks for posting this. Although, if I used the image of cracks and fissures in my intestinal wall, I would probably feel worse LOL







Other imagery I like is similar - taking deep breaths, and on the inhalation, visualise a warm light entering your body and seeking out points of pain and warming and healing them. Same idea really isn't it. Whatever works for you,


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

i think there are probably others as well?tom


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I think you're right there Tom. Shall we investigate?!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I'd be glad to hear others' thoughts.tom


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

http://www.interactiveimagery.com/index_ie.html


> quotehysically, imagery has the ability to directly influence the autonomic nervous system, and the power of imagination can be recruited to promote specific physiological changes as an aid to healing. In addition, many studies indicate that certain imagery techniques may stimulate physiologic processes including immune and endocrine responses which can accelerate the healing process.


 http://www.healthjourneys.com/guidedimagery.asp


> quoteeople can invent their own imagery, or they can listen to imagery that's been created for them. Either way, their own imaginations will sooner or later take over, because, even when listening to imagery that's been created in advance, the mind will automatically edit, skip, change or substitute what's being offered for what is needed. So even a tape, CD or written script will become a kind of internal launching pad for the genius of each person's unique imagination.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

some great resources, Susan. Anyone know if any of this is for ibs-c, or is it all jusat for ibs-d like most resources/tom


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Tom, the excerpt & link that I posted wasn't about IBS (C or D) or for that matter Fibromyalgia or CFS. It was general information. Here is some commercial info about imagery for Fibro & CFS. It is a tape/CD thing for sale : http://www.healthjourneys.com/catalogue.asp?view=item&cid=94


> quoteesigned to promote relaxation and the ability to sleep soundly; reduce pain, depresssion and fatigue; reinforce self-worth and self-care; support balanced functioning of the immune system; help regulate digestive discomfort; heighten motivation and engender faith in the future.


Here is some research news specific to Fibromyalgia, from the same website: http://www.healthjourneys.com/hotresearch.asp


> quote:A Norwegian research team compared the effects of attention distracting imagery, attention focusing imagery and amitriptyline (elavil and similar anti-depressants) on fibromyalgia pain in 55 women. They monitored them daily for pain in a randomized, controlled clinical trial.One group n=17 received relaxation training and "pleasant" guided imagery designed to distract them from their pain. Another group n=21 received relaxation training and attention imagery that focused on the "active workings of the internal pain control systems". The control group received treatment as usual n=17. Patients were also randomly assigned to 50-mg amitriptyline/day or placebo. The slopes of diary pain ratings over a 4-week period were used as the outcome measures.The team found significant differences of the pain-slopes between the three psychological conditions P=0.0001. The pleasant imagery declined significantly P<0.005 when compared with the control group P>0.05. The attention imagery group's slope did not. Neither was there a difference between the amitriptyline and placebo slopes main effects, P=0.98.The study concludes that pleasant imagery is an effective intervention in reducing fibromyalgic pain during the 28-day study period. Amitriptyline had no significant advantage over placebo during the study period.Citation: Fors EA, Sexton H, Gotestam KG. The effect of guided imagery and amitriptyline on daily fibromyalgia pain: a prospective, randomized, controlled trial. Journal of Psychiatry Research 2002 May-Jun;36(3):179-87


Does anyone else have some useful resources? Do you use imagery yourself to help you cope with the symptoms of Fibromyalgia or Chronic Fatigue Syndrome?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

interesting study Susan, but I'm curious about how much medication the people were taking as in general imagery and medication should have the same effect?tom


----------

